# Frozen blastocyst transfer



## sisterf (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am looking for a bit of advice/support at the moment. I have now had 2 IVF cycles, 1st one cancelled due to risk of 
OHSS and 2nd got to EC but got OHSS. The clinic managed to freeze 4 'early blastocysts'. The embryologist said that they wouldn't have normally frozen them at this stage (I am not complaining of course). I asked my consultant what this meant but he wasn't very aware of the situation having coming back from hols the day of my follow up appointment. 

Our last cycle was in September, OHSS lasting til October. However, we are going for the transfer this month (november). 
My worry is that I will take drugs for 2 weeks and then our blastocysts won't survive the thawing process as they 
are early blastocysts. I don't know if I can deal with that How can I stay positive as I really want to but I am such a 
worry wart.

I really want to do this and stay positive. Does anyone have any tips, success stories or knowledge on early blastocyst frozen transfer please? 
Thanks xxx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm afraid I don't really understand what they mean by 'early blastocyst' either, but it suggests it's still a blastocyst. Not all hospitals freeze blasts, and in the past I believe the defrosting rate wasn't as good as for earlier embies, but new techniques have really improved things. The fact that they've all got to blast stage is a really good sign, as it's a big step past the 3-day stage. In addition, you have 4, so it sounds to me as though it's really unlikely you'll end up without any to transfer. Even if they've done something a bit unusual, it sounds unlikely they'd do something that was going to reduce your chances. 



I had 2 blasts defrosted without any problems, and one of them has just a few weeks to go till it emerges... so keep positive. FET can and does work! 


Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## sisterf (May 20, 2010)

Hi joannajoanna

It means so much to me that you have replied with a positive response and story so thank you. Like you say I hopefully will get 1 out of 4 to put back in, fingers crossed. I only have just over a week to wait now to see if they thaw ok. It is the waiting game and emotions I find the hardest. My poor DH cops it so much and I just don't want to be at work either!

Good luck with everything at your end and I am very happy for you. 
Take care 
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi SisterF- 

I've moved your post to the Frozen transfers board as I think you will get more replies, 

I think it sounds great you got your embies to blast and am sure some/all will defrost, I had 5 blast frosties and they all defrosted fine, 

I would ask your clinic about the possibility of defrosting 1-2 at a time depending on how many you are having put back, that way if the first ones defrost well you will have more in the freezer for later attempts/siblings!! My clinic did it  this way and that meant we had three attempts at FET- and I'm now pregnant!

good luck

Livity K xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there...i too am not sure what they mean by early blasts    My clinic freeze blasts & i had 2 left in the deep freeze from the cycle that resulted in my LO. I have just undergone a medicated FET & don't test till Tues. However i sneeked a test yesterday & its a BFP!!! 3 days early. Tested again today.....still a BFP...going to buy more tests in a it when asda opens   
Out of the 2 we had froze 1 made it & it worked   

What we did was get the lab to take one out at a time (they were frozen seperatly) they know pretty much within 4hrs if the blast is ok. Our first was taken out & started to de-generate so the 2nd one was pulled out with was just perfect. You can do this with blasts & still hit ET on the same day as they are so far advanced than ones at cell stage    xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

congrats vino on ur   x hope u have a trouble free 8mths or so x


----------

